# We are Not Excercising



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2019)

I just read 3.5% of Americans walk a minimum of 21 minutes daily and those over 60 only 2% do it.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2019)

I am exercising  :laugh:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m am exercising  :laugh:



Me too, I actually think it's fun and look forward to it!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m am exercising  :laugh:





CindyLouWho said:


> Me too, I actually think it's fun and look forward to it!



Ditto.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd say that some are not exercising, not we.  Actually I think your statistics are awfully low Fmdog, what is your source?

  I've walked quite a bit all my life since I was a child, mostly due to necessity rather than exercise.  But now as a senior over sixty, I still walk miles per day doing usual errands and chores, and walking my dog in the park.
  On top of that I voluntarily go to the gym several times a week and do various exercises including walking on a treadmill, today was 3+ miles @ 3mph.  So add me to the dittos and me toos! :yes:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 25, 2019)

Add me to the exercisers as well !  
I can’t walk as far as I used to be able to do, plus I live in an area where it is not really safe to be out walking around alone; but I do get 1-2 miles per day, just with my normal activities. Plus, we go to the fitness center almost every day, and I swim for 1/2-3/4 of a mile; so I do get my exercise. 
I think that with so many of the Medicare Advantage plans offering the Silver Sneakers or Silver and Fit options as part of the package, more seniors are exercising than they did before we had that option. 
Naturally, there are those seniors who prefer to just sit around and watch television, but I think that a lot of us do realize how important it is to take care of our health while we still have it.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 25, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I just read 3.5% of Americans walk a minimum of 21 minutes daily and those over 60 only 2% do it.


I wouldn't be surprised...Obesity and heart disease are a big problem in America.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2019)

What I’ve discovered is that exercise really is important perhaps even more so as we age and I think to add a fitness membership to a medical insurance plan is a really smart move . I’ve discovered that regular exercise gets rid of arthritic pain better than anything else. It not only burns excess fat and tone muscles but it also strengthens bones which is especially needed and helps keep a positive frame of mind. I can’t help but notice the positive effect working out has on my mental well being and I am so happy I’m keeping active. 

Way to go Happyflowerlady. We share the joy of long distance swimming. Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't purposely work out but from the time my feet hit the floor in the morning until about 7 pm in the evening I am on the move. I sit down for a few minutes for breakfast and lunch and about a 1/2 hour for supper. I'm up and down the basement steps 3 or 4 times a day. In the summer I garden and do yard work. My knees ache but it rarely keeps me from what I want to do. Just takes a bit longer sometimes.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 26, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I just read 3.5% of Americans walk a minimum of 21 minutes daily and those over 60 only 2% do it.



Plus, walking for most people is not 'exercise'. That walk needs to be 'brisk', where your heart rate is raised significantly. There aren't many people, seniors or not, who really push themselves to the point where they get a true cardio workout. Walking an hour a day is better than nothing, but running for 30 minutes a day is infinitely better, or walking on a treadmill at a major incline.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 26, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd say that some are not exercising, not we.  Actually I think your statistics are awfully low Fmdog, what is your source?



Here is from HHS:


Only one in three children are physically active every day.[SUP]1[/SUP] 
Less than 5% of adults participate in 30 minutes of physical activity each day;[SUP]2[/SUP] only one in three adults receive the recommended amount of physical activity each week.[SUP]3[/SUP] 
Only 35 – 44% of adults 75 years or older are physically active, and 28-34% of adults ages 65-74 are physically active.[SUP]4[/SUP] 
More than 80% of adults do not meet the guidelines for both aerobic  and muscle-strengthening activities, and more than 80% of adolescents  do not do enough aerobic physical activity to meet the guidelines for  youth.[SUP]5[/SUP] 
[SUP]
To me (I work out 2 hours a day, 5 days a week at age 68), the issue is the lack of meeting 'guidelines'. People confuse walking with their buddies as real exercise. It's not until you have prolonged periods of having your heart rate significantly raised. And you need to be lifting weights 3-4 days a week for bone strength. You can start by doing a minimum of 50-100 squats a day, without holding weights, to start working both your legs and your heart (and yes, I do twice that holding 15 pound weights in each hand). And for the record, I was never an athlete. It's all about true, real, personal fitness. 
[/SUP]


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2019)

I've got several friends that run in marathons

I don't run, and I can't say I walk, but...I do hike, up and down hills, thru the woods
Love it, and what I chance to see
actually, curiosity sends me out there....the hike just happens

anyway 

here's what I sent my running friends


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm not American, but I walk a lot..or should I say I did until  then end of last summer when I'd clearly done some damage after years of mountain walking , and now I have big problems with my hip and knees. However I still walk as much as I'm able , and I have physio every week on my legs, and take water aerobic classes for an hour each week at the local indoor pool, so hopefully before long I'll be back to normal...


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Plus, walking for most people is not 'exercise'. That walk needs to be 'brisk', where your heart rate is raised significantly. There aren't many people, seniors or not, who really push themselves to the point where they get a true cardio workout. Walking an hour a day is better than nothing, but running for 30 minutes a day is infinitely better, or walking on a treadmill at a major incline.


If you walked with me you’d soon discover that it is, indeed exercise. :yes:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not American, but I walk a lot..or should I say I did until  then end of last summer when I'd clearly done some damage after years of mountain walking , and now I have big problems with my hip and knees. However I still walk as much as I'm able , and I have physio every week on my legs, and take water aerobic classes for an hour each week at the local indoor pool, so hopefully before long I'll be back to normal...


I had no idea about this hollydolly. How very unfortunate . 
Water Aerobics is an excellent choice of exercise for physio. I tried to get my parents interested in water aerobics classes geared for seniors after my father had his knee surgery but they weren’t interested. To this day I truly think it would have been a huge help especially considering he did no physio after surgery. 

I wish you a speedy recovery so you may walk as you’d like.


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't walk a ton because I don't have time and my arthritic knee would protest, but I do yoga everyday and it's truly life changing. So add me to those who do exercise daily. :sentimental: Still like to hike too but take easier trails. :love_heart:


----------



## Bob1950 (Feb 28, 2019)

I exercise every day too. It works at my 68+.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm a life long walker,take 3 walks/day weather permitting
Its my mode of transportation since I never felt comfortable behind the wheel
If I'm going somewhere too far to walk,I take the bus


----------



## RalphMcDonald (May 6, 2019)

I am exercising. 
I walk for half an hour in the morning, this makes me feel fresh and enthusiastic for the whole day. In addition to this, I do on treadmill for 20 minutes, 4 days within a week. I also do cardio for 20 minutes, 3 days within a week. Along with this, I prefer swimming and dancing.


----------



## Victor (Jul 30, 2019)

I walk from my car through the parking lot.
You can always park further away but no one wants to.
They will get the closest spot to the gym to avoid walking.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't "walk" a lot, but any day that the weather permits I'm outdoors for a few hours doing yard work, gardening, chainsawing, etc., etc.  So far, that seems to be working, as I've held a steady weight, waist size, etc., for years.  I have to be a little careful about lifting heavy objects, due to a bit of arthritis, but that's understandable.   Data at the CDC clearly shows that the biggest "health" issue is Obesity-with all its Side effects....and excessive weight accounts for at least 1/3rd of our nations health problems and costs.  Anything a person can do for exercise is good, and can make a substantial difference in their lives as they age.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

...  3 times a day, everyday,   20-30 minutes each.   Forced, but I do enjoy how I feel afterwards.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

Swimming is my exercise of choice as when I walk my hips give me too much pain due to severe osteoarthritis.


----------



## Kit Kat (Jul 31, 2019)

I go cycling just about everyday unless it is awful weather. I am extremely into fitness and have been since I was in my teens. If the weather is bad I use the stationary bike in my home. My health and body is too important to waste away.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 2, 2019)

I try and walk everyday and use a cardio machine and 3 pound weights. I had been walking twice a day last year but now its once a day. My neighbors little gang of 5 white looking curly haired dogs comes running out at my dogs. My boston terrier is okay because they are the same size. But my rescue mountain cur does not like the gang running up behind and stalking us 1/4 of the way. She wants to get them so this makes me distressed to hold her back. She doesnt care for orher dogs to ne around me anyway. Its the dogs she doesnt like. No agression towards humand.  So I go around the other direction and about a 1/3 block length away from those dogs house I turn back around and walk home. She is getting better about not barking at dogs walking by but still has that edge about her.    The 3 pound weights are enjoyable and have strengthened my arms so much. The best benefit is my back no longer hurts.


----------



## Victor (Aug 5, 2019)

If exercising is so great, then why do many people, including 3 members of my family, live into their 90's
and* never* exercised? Why do so many very fit people die by 55? Exercise is mostly promoted by younger
people who enjoy and are eager. It is easy, or at least not difficult for them. Besides, gyms are a meetup hookup
place to go. They have no idea how we feel, twice their age or more, on the treadmill, lifting weights,
leg lifts, etc. I know because I was in a senior program for 4 years. led by young strong women.
  Go and exercise, sure, but I hate braggers and naggers. People who think exercise is the Be All and End All.


----------



## rgp (Aug 5, 2019)

Victor said:


> If exercising is so great, then why do many people, including 3 members of my family, live into their 90's
> and* never* exercised? Why do so many very fit people die by 55? Exercise is mostly promoted by younger
> people who enjoy and are eager. It is easy, or at least not difficult for them. Besides, gyms are a meetup hookup
> place to go. They have no idea how we feel, twice their age or more, on the treadmill, lifting weights,
> ...




   Much truth here ! 

As I have noted in the past ......the Jack LaLanne-V-George Burns difference. Also of note, I have a young, 35[ish] female letter carrier that weighs probably 200lb,maybe more, and she is not tall. She replaced another female that was told by her doc, to take a sit-down promotion that she was inline for, because after all the years of walking ......... her knees were shot..........So, IMO it is not for everyone.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2019)

I exercise almost every day - for weight management and diabetes.  But I understand why many older people don't want to.
The benefits of exercise are not apparent on the day of exercise or even the next day.  On the day of my walk, I will have some leg pain & if I did some brush clearing, I'll have other joint pain in the arms & shoulders.  That can make someone think exercise is causing harm.
Exercise initially causes some damage.  The "feel better" happens after healing from the damage, which occurs over the next couple of days.


----------



## charry (Aug 5, 2019)

i exercise, i always have, i used to teach aerobics, 3 times a week, ...but now , as i cant get out much, i still use my exercise bike, and pushing hubby in his wheelchair , is enough exercise for me !!


----------



## rgp (Aug 6, 2019)

charry said:


> i exercise, i always have, i used to teach aerobics, 3 times a week, ...but now , as i cant get out much, i still use my exercise bike, and pushing hubby in his wheelchair , is enough exercise for me !!




  If I may ask ? How old are you ? And why can't you get out much ?


----------



## charry (Aug 6, 2019)

rgp said:


> If I may ask ? How old are you ? And why can't you get out much ?


   hi rgp.........i am 63 yr old .....and i cant get out much as im my husbands 24 hr carer, after he had a massive stroke 7 yrs ago .......


----------



## rgp (Aug 6, 2019)

charry said:


> hi rgp.........i am 63 yr old .....and i cant get out much as im my husbands 24 hr carer, after he had a massive stroke 7 yrs ago .......



 Ah ..i was just wanting to understand. All the best to you & your husband.....he is fortunate have you .


----------



## babs75 (Aug 7, 2019)

New to this forum... I started BACK to the gym 11 years ago.  I was overweight, out of shape, cholesterol off the chart.  I had not been on a regular workout schedule for a long time.  A month after I started back to gym, I got laid off my job during the recession.  I was laid off for 1-1/2 years so I took that time to get myself back in shape and worked up to 5 days a week.  After I went back to work, I had to make adjustments on that due to time but have always tried to keep at least 4 days a week. I lost 35 lbs during all of this and have stayed within 10 lbs (which seems to come and go but doesn't 'go' nearly as easy as it used to).  Zumba is my cardio of choice.  I love it. Started working with a trainer 4 years ago.  My husband and I train with him one night a week.  I attend other classes at my gym.  I have injured my shoulder however, and I have arthritis in my thumbs. I am 62 years old and this just isn't coming as easy as it used to.  I tire easier, I hurt more, and I'm really afraid of hurting myself again.  Can't lift near the weight I used to.  Feel like such a wimp some days.  I appear to be the oldest one in some of these classes and I try to keep up with the 30-somethings.  My brain says one thing and my body says something else.  I need to re-adjust my thinking. So difficult some days.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not American, but I walk a lot..or should I say I did until  then end of last summer when I'd clearly done some damage after years of mountain walking , and now I have big problems with my hip and knees. However I still walk as much as I'm able , and I have physio every week on my legs, and take water aerobic classes for an hour each week at the local indoor pool, so hopefully before long I'll be back to normal...


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 8, 2019)

I’m like you Holly I did quite a bit of running/hiking in my youth/young adulthood and at this time when I walk longer than 15 to 20 minutes I’m incapacitated for at least 2 to 3 days due to severe hip and knee pain. I’ve now taken up almost daily swimming and I feel wonderful and not incapacitated for days.  For me though I have to combine my exercise with diet and don’t exceed 1400 cal a day and try to eat as healthy as I can without going overboard! ( I still love my sweets! And I’m not giving up my coffee LOL ) This combination helps to give me energy and reduces my pain significantly.


----------

